# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  marine life at ubin

## skyvan

hi folks

new to this forum...but was wondering if anyone had done this. I was damn lucky to get to p. ubin before the govt put a stop to visiting chek jawa...managed to get a small green carpet anemone, caught a 8" eel...that is still happily swimming in my tank, and also various small creatures..pistol shrimps, one small wrasse (died)....but did not pick up at starfishes. while there, saw alot of pple picking up various sealife for collectors items...damn sad ...cause I asked them if they have marine tank, and they say no....like that how to survive. at least, those life i collect can life in the luxury of my tank at home ... probably got longer lifespan than at sea. 

but i must tell you...not easy getting to that place...no direct tar road...but if anyone here is interested, i can organise another trip...

----------


## LiquidFX

Hi Skyvan,

No offense, but please don't collect animals/plants from that area. The government put a stop to visitors to that area partly because the visitors were collecting too many animal specimens and despoiling the natural area.

----------


## David

hi skyvan

i am in the process of setting up a marine tank....and would like to learn from you...let me know when....care to share you hardware setup and your tank occupants?

----------


## DEA

not that your motivation is wrong
however, your inclination is not good for the ecology
1 person does it
2 ppl do it
before you know it, the whole gin gang jumps in

you'll be doing as much damage to the place as less informed people
so
better not

not to mention the legalities of it [: :Smile: ]

----------


## LiquidFX

Sorry, just another addition. Check out this homepage for Chek Jawa.

http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/news/chekjawa/

National Parks Site

The small wrasse probably died because you brought it home.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> At least, those life i collect can live in the luxury of my tank at home ... probably got longer lifespan than at sea. 
> 
> ----------------


No offense but I've to say that you took them from their home to your home. " longer lifespan in capitivity ? " I have my doubts !. cheers ! 

Akoh 
19yrs Safe Diving !

----------


## skyvan

Hi LiquidFX

Totally agree with you on collection, but this was before the govt put a stop to it. Anyway, the issue of collection by itself is subjective...we pick from the sea/sea can we get blamed, but on the other hand...when everyone see that Gan is advertising for wild caught fishes...everyone runs there and buy them...ironic isn't it.

----------


## skyvan

Hi David

I would like to help...but I am still new in this hobby. 
You are probably better off learning from the experts here...
as they are more experienced and have better equipment and setup. Maybe I can learn from them...heheh

----------


## skyvan

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 8:59:18 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> At least, those life i collect can live in the luxury of my tank at home ... probably got longer lifespan than at sea. 
> ...


Hi Akoh, 

OK...maybe i was a bit over enthuiastic...maybe lifespan not as long in captivity...but we can always try right. at least the eel is still alive...but what do u feed it with. I tried throwing in a couple of FW mollies...but only saw it bite off the head of the molly. also, the anemone is doing great...crawled from my LR to the side of the tank. BTW..this is very small specimen..about 3" across...all the others were too huge to dig out.

----------


## skyvan

Oops...this seems to be emotional topic...maybe because I collected it from Chek Jawa which has all the hype from the conservationalists type people. 

How about if i collect it from changi beach...where every weekend got many children/people swimming, digging up the sand for playing..etc. If the collection is done here...is it considered OK or still cannot, cause I found a place in changi that good just as interesting marine life...pipefish, 
solefish and if luckily also got carpet anemone. 2 weeks ago, some kid also managed to net a seahorse and left it in a hole dug in the sand with some water...at least this time, i did not take it home, but then surely will die right.

----------


## LiquidFX

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 10:22:02 AM 
> 
> Hi LiquidFX
> 
> Totally agree with you on collection, but this was before the govt put a stop to it. Anyway, the issue of collection by itself is subjective...we pick from the sea/sea can we get blamed, but on the other hand...when everyone see that Gan is advertising for wild caught fishes...everyone runs there and buy them...ironic isn't it. 
> 
> ----------------


Hi Skyvan,

The fishes sold at Gan are legally caught under the proper fishing laws in their respective host countries. These laws allow for the renewal and replenishment of the fish stock and they do not cause any destruction/extinction of these fishes and/or their natural habitats.

On the other hand, people collecting animals specimens by themselves do not guarantee the continual suvival of these fish stock and their habitats.

Hope there's no offense taken  :Smile:

----------


## skyvan

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 10:41:34 AM 
> 
> 
> Hi Skyvan,
> 
> The fishes sold at Gan are legally caught under the proper fishing laws in their respective host countries. These laws allow for the renewal and replenishment of the fish stock and they do not cause any destruction/extinction of these fishes and/or their natural habitats.
> 
> On the other hand, people collecting animals specimens by themselves do not guarantee the continual suvival of these fish stock and their habitats.
> ...


Hi LiquidFX,

No problem...no offence at all. we are all hobbyists..right. 
I din say that Gan's wild caught fish is illegal. what I merely implied is that some pple preach conservation...but will also buy wild caught fish...as opposed to tank bred. 

Well...I don't think it's against the law here to collect specimens that we see at the beach...other than Chek Jawa. 
Otherwise...I think alot of people will kenna fined already for fishing at our shoreline.

----------


## akoh

Hi skyvan ! I'm glad that u understand the situation and the point we're driving at. Try feeding the eel with fresh small squids or fresh ikan bills from the wet market. BTW what kind of eel is it ? a moray eel ? colour ?.

Being actively involved in diving industry for 19 yrs, as a sport divers, underwater photographer and PADI DM , I've seen what " man " can do to our surrouding reefs. Believe me it is very sad and alarming to the eco system !. I seriuosly wish and hope all " these activities " - I know somehow this cannot be eliminated but lets contribute by keeping it to the minimum, so be it Ubin, Changi, Sentosa, appreciate everybodies can " hand-off ". Like I always tell my children when we goes to island resort for holiday : " take nothings but pictures and leaves nothing but footprints ". Cheers man! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## skyvan

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 11:52:32 AM 
> 
> Hi skyvan ! I'm glad that u understand the situation and the point we're driving at. Try feeding the eel with fresh small squids or fresh ikan bills from the wet market. BTW what kind of eel is it ? a moray eel ? colour ?.
> 
> Being actively involved in diving industry for 19 yrs, as a sport divers, underwater photographer and PADI DM , I've seen what &amp;quot; man &amp;quot; can do to our surrouding reefs. Believe me it is very sad and alarming to the eco system !. I seriuosly wish and hope all &amp;quot; these activities &amp;quot; - I know somehow this cannot be eliminated but lets contribute by keeping it to the minimum, so be it Ubin, Changi, Sentosa, appreciate everybodies can &amp;quot; hand-off &amp;quot;. Like I always tell my children when we goes to island resort for holiday : &amp;quot; take nothings but pictures and leaves nothing but footprints &amp;quot;. Cheers man! [] 
> 
> Akoh 
> Safe Diving ! 
> ----------------



Hi Akoh, 
Good to know that you are as diver as well..makes for a perfect marine fishkeeper as well. BTW...the other mod, David wants to start marine tank as well...why dun you help him get his tank setup. I find it strange that the 1st time I post in here only...he ask him to help him get setup...esp when i did not even mention how much or how little experience i have in the marine hobby. i came in here to learn (not that i dun want to share, but i am newbie too)...
hope the other mods are not so aggressive.  :Wink:

----------


## akoh

Hi skyvan ! to be beli beli frank I actually don't encourage marine coz' they don't breed in capitivity ( no offense to marine hobbist ! it's just my way of putting words hor! ) , hence I'm out !, but if David wants to pick up scuba diving ! " setting him up for diving is piece of cake lah ! " keekeeekee! 
No lah ! the other mods. are no aggressive lah ! in fact they're nice bunch of individual with vast experence in various field, it is just their way of putting their thoughts into words, please don't get offended. Welcome to AQ ! stay around to share your views and experience or better still joining in the FF outing ! cheers ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## skyvan

Hi Akoh

OK. I understand, but I may not agree whole heartedly with you. no problem right? It really depends on your personal motivation for the marine hobby. Yes, fishes may be a bit difficult to breed in captivity but there are exceptions..eg banggai cardinalfish, which are mouth brooders. US hobbyists have great success in breeding them. 

But when you talk about reef systems, it is possible to propagate corals..esp SPS corals like acroporas and soft corals...finger, sacrophytons, mushrooms, polyps...etc as long as you know what to do. 

So...as long as a newbie receives correct advice on how, what to buy...eg the basics, the marine hobby does little to make any impact at all on marine/reef life. It's usually the collection and transportation methods at the source and middleman..that's creating alot of deaths...etc. I have heard that the local marine hobby will die soon...and that's 
20 yrs ago...and it is still striving...so no problem really. cheers.

----------


## kelstorm

Akoh,
i salute u for the " Take only pictures and leaves only footprints" this will help to preserve the nature so that our children can inherit a rich natural heritage though no much left... hahah[ :Grin: ] 
well... as to what skyvan mentioned, marine fishes do breed.. i encountered that in my tank with my damsels and gobies.. and what i dun do is to purchase hard corals which forms the basic exo-skeleton of the reef...[ :Grin: ]. i had some correspondence with Sydney zoo on conservation and breeding with seahorses and how they go abt doing it as well as some other fishes during my poly days and prior to army days..as i was trying to breed seahorses.. so.. there are still ppl out there who are trying to help to recover the nature..(ok, it is also for commercial purposes as well, :Sad: )
Skyvan, while i dun advocate what u did in Chek Jawa, i also dun deny the fact that ppl are doing it.. it is very tempting to lots of ppl coz they are merely killing it. The animals were staying in a once stable ecology and now being transport to another place, of which it might just be its final resting place. Those fishes that farms brings in are mostly harvested from areas that are authorised by the govt in respective countries. To do otherwise, it is consider as poaching... also, there are fishes that are harvested using cynide, which damaged their systems and upon reaching the tanks, they have very short lifespan. Most of these fishes are from phillipines (i read this from the net and reports) and thus, i stop buying fishes from philipines already..(again, personal view and thoughts.[: :Smile: ] sorry if i hurt anyone's feelings in advance)

Back to your eel, feed it with sliver fishes (uncooked) that u can see in NTUC.., pieces of shrimps, squid.. try not to feed with freshwater fishes.. that is not their natural diet..
lastly, do post any enquires here in marine forum.. there are a couple of seasoned aquarists whom, thru experience and knowledge will be able to help u in it.. welcome to marine hobby..and pls, no more harvesting... sorry if i hurt your feelings...[ :Grin: ] and take good care of your anemone coz it might have been abt 3-8 yrs old based on its size...
David, if u need help, just ask.. on the 26th, me help u along and clarify any doubts u have.. I think Hon and a couple of them will be there to help u as well.. 
Have a nice trip this weekend to the farm.
Kelvin

----------


## akoh

hi skyvan !, no prob. ! and I agreed as regards to your view on perosnal motivation on marine hobby. Hope they purchase what is plenty ! 
Only Cardinal ! man ! well really hope they've more luck on other species like dragonnet - mandarinfish, ghost pipefish , golden damsel, emperor angelfish, fire dartfish, two-tone dartfish, tangs and alot more !.
Regardless freshwater fishes, marine fishes, hard or soft corals, plants , reptile etc. When there is a demand and no supply, the big ? mark is the $ price ! typical example is LH, Betta, Aro etc. cheers man !  :Cool:  

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## tawauboy

i hope to see raised platforms if and when the gov reopens chek jawa. 
plus park rangers and sign showing 'Do Not Pick Sealife FINE $10000'

----------


## LiquidFX

Hi Skyvan,

Glad to see you understand what I was getting at  :Smile: .

I haven't been to visit Chek Jawa yet though

----------

